#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > ACE - Scada Pro: Απουσία διαφράγματος στο scada pro

## noutsaki

Περιγραφή απουσίας διαφράγματος στο pro..
Ο κόμβος ως εξαρτημένος έχει τους κάτωθι βαθμούς ελευθερίας:
Εξ- Ελ - Εξ (μετακινήσεις κατα x , y , z  αντίστοιχα με y τον κατακόρυφο)
Ελ - Εξ - Ελ (στροφές περί  x , y , z  αντίστοιχα με y τον κατακόρυφο)
Κατά την απεξάρτηση οι βαθμοί αυτοί γίνονται Πάκτωση-Ελευθερία-Πάκτωση (οι μετακινήσεις) και Ελευθερία-Πάκτωση - Ελευθερία (οι στροφές)???
Με την εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω δεν μου τρέχει η απλοποιημένη. Ξέρει κάποιος γιατί μπορεί να γίνεται αυτό?
Και μια τρίτη και ίσως περισσότερο θεωρητική: κατά την εφαρμογή της δυναμικής φασματικής με ομόσημα στρεπτικά ζεύγη ροπών, δεν πιάνω το 90% συμμετοχής ιδιομορφικών μαζών. Στην καρτέλα των παραμέτρων της δυναμικής φασματικής θέλω αν αυξήσω τις ιδοτιμές από 10 σε 20 π.χ. αλλά δεν τρέχει την ανάλυση...

----------


## noutsaki

ναι, αλλά σε μη κανονικά μέχρι 5 ορόφους  (έχει και κάποιες άλλες εξαιρέσεις που δεν παραθέτω) εφαρμόζεται η απλοποιημένη.

----------


## noutsaki

θα το ξανακοιτάξω.σε ευχαριστώ φίλε, οπότε πιθανόν το λογισμικό ορθά να μην τρέχει την απλοποιημένη. για τα άλλα δύο, έχει κάποιος κάτι?????

----------


## noutsaki

δεν αναφέρεται κάπου.ρωτάω. με την απεξάρτηση απ'το διάφραγμα οι κόμβοι (που εξαρτώνταν από τον κόμβο διαφράγματος) γίνονται ελεύθεροι ή πακτωμένοι? και για να συμπληρώσω το ερώτημα μου, έλυσα τον φορέα και με τις δύο περιπτώσεις. με πακτωμένους τους κόμβους (όπως περιγράφω παραπάνω και με ρώτησε το γιατί ο triumph) έχω συμμετοχή ιδιομορφικών μαζών μικρότερη 90%... με ελεύθερους τους κόμβους πιάνω το 90%. ποιοτικά και στατικά όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο το ορθό.

edit: κατόπιν επικοινωνίας που είχα με την υποστήριξη μου είπαν
1. η απλοποιημένη φασματική χωρίς ύπαρξη διαφράγματος δεν τρέχει, όπως επιτάσσει ο κανονισμός.
2. απουσία διαφράγματος = πηγαίνω στην εν λόγω στάθμη και σβήνω τον κόμβο διαφράγματος, αυτόματα όλοι οι κόμβοι της στάθμης γίνονται ελεύθεροι.εντάξει πιάνω και το 90% συμμετοχής δρωσών ιδιομορφικών μαζών. ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και την συμμετοχή.

----------


## mek

γενικά όταν βγάζεις τη διαφραγματική λειτουργία χειροκίνητα(δηλαδή την έχεις ορίσει στις στάθμες, αλλά μετά στο μοντέλο τη βγάζεις) πρέπει να σβήνεις τον κόμβο διαφράγματος γιατί βγάζει λάθος αποτελέσματα, ακόμα κι αν τον άφηνες και χειροκίνητα έκανες όλους τους β.ε. ελεύθερους από πακτωμένους. 
Όσον αφορά με το ότι δε τρέχει η ανάλυση όταν κάνεις απλοποιημένη φασματική χωρίς διάφραγμα δε το χω ελέγξει αλλά αν το κάνει όπως λένε κάτι είναι κι αυτό. Αλλά όταν δε τρέχει η ανάλυση επείδή αυξάνεις τις ιδιομορφές είναι γεγονός στο scada γιατί θέλει τόσες όσοι περιπου οι βαθμοί ελευθερίας(συνήθως 3 ιδιομορφές ανά όροφο για κτήρια με διαφραγματική και για κάθε β.ε. προσθέτεις ιδομορφή)...γενικά είναι θέμα αλγορίθμου που χρησιμοποιεί το πρόγραμμα.
Τέλος σχετικά με το ποσοστο 90% της δρώσας μάζας, πρέπει να κοιτάς να το πιάνεις μέχρι ιδιομορφή με Τ=0.03s στα κοινά οικοδομικά, γιατί αλλιώς κάτι δε πάει καλά με το μοντέλο(παρασιτικές ιδιομορφες που δεν συνηθίζονται σε κοινά έργα).

----------

noutsaki

----------


## mek

σωστά τα λες,αλλά μπορεί και να γίνει

----------

